# My Babies



## Siberian (Feb 1, 2011)

Alexei Kazimer is my black Siberian and Sashenka Whispering Starburst (Sasha) is my tabby blue Siberian.  Will hopefully show Alexei as soon as I get my documents  This is a funny one of Alexei as he was sitting in a real blokey position !


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Awwww he is lovely.....I am loving his pose I must say, very cool :001_cool:


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

PS typical cat choosing to ignore the cat bed in favour of the floor


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

I love the white ruff on the grey one.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Lovely cats  Nice to see i'm not the only one who does matching accessories :thumbup:


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful cats


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he's purrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful cats :001_wub: Love Alexei's gentlemanly pose  And they both have super names :thumbup:


----------



## Siberian (Feb 1, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Beautiful cats :001_wub: Love Alexei's gentlemanly pose  And they both have super names :thumbup:


 Yes he is defo a show off and full of mischief. Wonder if you can help with something ? he has started to nip our ankles ! I wonder is this an affection thing they do ?? Thank you for the compliment on their names :001_cool:


----------



## Siberian (Feb 1, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he's purrrrrrrrrrfect


Thank you, cant wait to show him :thumbup:


----------



## Siberian (Feb 1, 2011)

mezzer said:


> Beautiful cats


Thank you


----------



## Siberian (Feb 1, 2011)

MissBethM said:


> PS typical cat choosing to ignore the cat bed in favour of the floor


Yes, neither of them use this bed ! Alexei loves his pouch on his cat tree and Sasha sleeps on the sofa or our bed tucked up on my side under the covers with her little head on the pillow  She is so sweet and sensitive.


----------



## Siberian (Feb 1, 2011)

tylow said:


> Lovely cats  Nice to see i'm not the only one who does matching accessories :thumbup:


Wait till I show you the cat tree ! is over 6ft !! lol 
Alexei and Sasha now have a couple of pic's in their own albums, go to my profile to Check out Alexei "King of his castle" (cat tree) lol


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

love your black baby. i have a black nfc. i have been told that both black coonies and nfcs are harder to sell as no one wants them (they must be mad) is it the same with siberians?
i personally think they are gorgeous and i consider myself that i have a unique wegie


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

hi and welcome to another fellow Geordie:thumbup:,lovely cats hun


----------



## Siberian (Feb 1, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> love your black baby. i have a black nfc. i have been told that both black coonies and nfcs are harder to sell as no one wants them (they must be mad) is it the same with siberians?
> i personally think they are gorgeous and i consider myself that i have a unique wegie


Not sure why no one would take a black one cause I think they are gorgeous and specifically asked for a black one. They love water too which is funny after you have a shower they are straight in after. They fetch their toy mice for you as well waiting for you to throw it again


----------



## Siberian (Feb 1, 2011)

GeordieBabe said:


> hi and welcome to another fellow Geordie:thumbup:,lovely cats hun


Thank you, strictly speaking not a Geordie as I moved here 3yrs ago for a Geordie Lad :thumbup: Originally from Fife, Scotland.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Siberian said:


> Not sure why no one would take a black one cause I think they are gorgeous and specifically asked for a black one. They love water too which is funny after you have a shower they are straight in after. They fetch their toy mice for you as well waiting for you to throw it again


i agree my nfc which i got a bit cheaper from the breeder because she told me that blacks are harder to sell. well my unique black wegie is gorgeous and a real character, and i get lots of positive remarks about him. lovely to hear about your black siberian and also your blue baby. good luck


----------

